# I just got a GREAT new comb.



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I got my order from Groomer's Choice (super quick shipping!), where I ordered the Coat Handler stuff... and I had purchased a few combs, etc.

I got the Untangler, and I *really* like it. It's not the end all, but it beats the greyhound comb, and/or pin brush.

Best part, it's inexpensive too.

Don't forget, if you decide to order one~ that they have a good deal on a trial pack of Coat Handlers.


----------

